# Bean Tires.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Where the bean meets the road...from Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2017/09/your-soybeans-are-hitting-roadinside-tires/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=063d4100e9-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-063d4100e9-296641129


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ohh, good. Now, not only will rodents be dining on the wiring in my equipment, they'll be having the tires for desert.

Ralph.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Pretty soon, Deere combines will be made from all soy... LOL All those plastic panels already are from what I've read/heard...

Seriously, I am rather dubious of this statement from the article...

"What Goodyear discovered in their research was that soy oil not only worked, it worked very well. Engineers found that tires made with soy oil remained pliable or soft at lower temperatures, while increasing tread life by 10%."

Softer tires wear faster, not slower... a softer tire at lower temperatures is great for a winter "snow" tire, because a softer tire grips better, but on hot roads in Texas and the southwest, we always try to get the hardest tire compound we can get, so they hold up better and wear longer.

Had a set of Good-for-a-year tires on my new 91 pickup, came with them from the factory... thought that was great to have Wranglers on it from the factory; FAR better than the "Ching-Ho" cheap offsize crap they had put on the truck we previously had from the factory... Thing was, these Good-for-a-year's must've been made from old pencil erasers... They were LITERALLY worn SLICK before the truck was even out of warranty... I mean SO worn out I couldn't even use them for trailer tires or tires on the disk or other farm machinery...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm not convinced that any tires on a new vehicle are that good of tire. I'm thinking it's more like lowest bidder gets the contract. The softer tire and more wear did seem contradictory to me.


----------

